# Selling goats milk for soap/pets?



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

I live in Michigan and in our state it is illegal to sell raw milk for human consumption. I am getting more milk than what we currently need and was thinking about selling some for soap/pets. I believe it is okay for me to sell it this way, but am thinking I should make people sign a small statement saying they understand the milk is only for soap making or pet consumption and that they understand it is illegal to consume raw milk. My question is, does anyone else do this and if so, what do I need to make sure is in my statement to avoid future legal problems?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Last I knew raw pet milk sales were still illegal in Michigan, Ohio, and New Mexico. People are fighting trying to get some things changed. Michigan is a tough one though. You have the strictest laws of all the states.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Soap shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

This is why I haven't done anything with trying to sell my extra milk. I know my state is one of the strictest about raw milk and do not want to end up in trouble, legally. I guess I will think about just listing it for soap making purposes. Not sure it will be worth the bother. Most people around here are not willing to buy into a herd share. Might just end up selling one of my milk goats. Decisions, decisions! :/


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Heres your law summary.

Raw milk sales are illegal for human and animal consumption. The state is aware of at least four cow share programs that currently exist. While the state department of agriculture has not approved of any of the cow share programs, they have not tried to shut any of them down.
Michigan Compiled Laws
CHAPTER 288 DAIRY INDUSTRY
ARTICLE VI 
_288.538_ Pasteurized milk and milk products required for sale or offering to consumer; exceptions.
Sec. 68.
(1) Only pasteurized milk and milk products shall be offered for sale or sold, directly or indirectly, to the final consumer or to restaurants, grocery stores, or similar establishments.
(2) All milk and milk products shall be pasteurized according to the requirements of the pasteurized milk ordinance and the time-temperature relationships described in the pasteurized milk ordinance.
(3) All dairy plant by-products used for feeding purposes for farm animals shall be pasteurized or be derived from pasteurized products.

So I would just try and sell it for soap. I have seen some people buy allot of milk for that but it depends on if you find a steady buyer.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It is just so frustrating. I cannot sell _anything _where I live. My daughter lives in Washington and buys raw cows milk and has to ration her kids because it is so expensive. I just cry when I pour a half gallon of my excess milk out for the chickens. (Two of my grandchildren live next door and consume about a half gallon a day.)
I do have a custumer and I always remind him that his milk is NOT for human consumption. But if I ever get caught; I will be screwed. 
Soap making sounds like a good option.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Why not simply pastureize? We do to all our goats milk, not that hard to do, and then it is *safe and legal!!

*Bob


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Freeze the milk!!!! dont throw it out! i also use the extra milk to make lotion/salve for my BF as he has psoriatic arthritis/excema-it has done wonders for his skin!-also you can make lots of delicious ice cream-
you can drink the thawed frozen milk too-some people like it better that way-
and you can make easy cheese like ricotta! heat 2 gallons milk in a "double broiler"-bring to 189 degrees-turn heat off and add 1/2 cup cider vinegar and cover-let set 10 or 15 minutes and drain-save the whey for the chickens and viola! Homemade ricotta!! salt to taste-i use this in burriotes and pastas and eggs-yummy and easy!
I hope this helps! you can message me with any questions ok?


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

I have deffinitely NOT thrown any milk out!! I have friends who do, but I am getting tired of freezing and canning it. Could be I'm just tired. Any one ever make cheese out of milk that has been frozen or will it not work?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have made cheese out of frozen milk. It works just fine.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

xymenah said:


> I have made cheese out of frozen milk. It works just fine.


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

cheese, butter, icecream, no need to throw out!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Xymenah-what kind of cheese? I am now very excited! All i have read is that you cannot make cheese from frozen milk-I have been freezing it to make soap and lotion this winter-I think I have about 20 gallons in my new freezer-I guess I wont be bored this winter


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've done chevre as well as ricotta and mozzarella from frozen milk...works just as good as fresh.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess you would call it farm cheese. The cultures won't work for me so I just add rennet, let it set for eight hours then cut the curd and enjoy.


----------

